# Aquatic Bamboo? (Lucky Bamboo)



## jlui83 (Apr 22, 2006)

Alright I just came up with an idea that I want to try out. 

I have an ALL cherry red shrimp tank right now (ori. Taiwan). I have Taiwan moss on the bottom of the tank and other plants in the background. Here's what I want to do.. I want to make this kind of like an oriental theme (crouching tiger, Hero, etc..) I want to use Bamboo. You know those bamboo you see in Chinatown or in chinese restaurants.. Would these plants work if they are fully underwater? Does anyone know the parameters for these plants? 
Anyone have experience OR tried them?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

No, that stuff will not survive submerged. I'd consider trying a plant that will do well submerged in its place. A _Polygonum_ species like _P. hydropiperoides_ would make a good substitute.


----------



## swhedbee (Mar 26, 2006)

Hi,

The "Encyclopedia of Aquarium Plants" by Peter Hiscock on page 96 talks about using terestrial bamboo as a decoration.

_To prepare brushwood and bamboo, coat the surface of the wood with a clear polyurethane varnish. It is important to use only clear varnish, as colored varnishes may contain chemicals harmful to aquatic life. The inside of larger bamboo pieces contins a protectrive layer of film; remove this before varnishing. Also scrub the wood clean (using only water) and dry it before varnishing. Once the wood has been varnished and is dry, soak it for up to a week to make sure it is ready for the aquarium._

-Sam


----------

